# Lautstärke verstärken?



## restfulsilence (19. Juni 2002)

Hi!

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Bei der Aufnahme einer Szene ist der Ton viel zu leise und man muss eine Boxen ziemlich weit aufdrehen um überhaupt zu hören, was gesprochen wird. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit/ ein Programm womit man nachträgilich die Lautstärke verstärken kann?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen, bzw. ein Programm empfehlen könnte

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. Juni 2002)

In Premiere kannst du ja den Sound ausblenden. Wie das geht weißt du (der Pfeil neben der Audiospur)
Und wie du den ausblenden kannst, kannst du ihn auch lauter machen.

Du kannst auch den Audiofilter "Verstärkung" rüberjagen.


----------



## restfulsilence (19. Juni 2002)

Danke! 

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. Juni 2002)

Jo keine Ursache.


----------



## Kaethe (19. Juni 2002)

Was isn mit Deinem Bild passiert BUBI!!   
Das war so schön mit dem klavier und der Rose.
Und jetzt? Ein schreiendes Baby!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. Juni 2002)

Das ist kein schreiendes Baby, das ist der Meister höchstpersönlich.

Aber du bedeutest mir so viel, da hab ich doch gleich ein Anderes genommen.


----------



## goela (19. Juni 2002)

Soll ich mein Bild auch ändern?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. Juni 2002)

Na hau rein. Aber es sollte die gleiche Qualität (Deppengrad) haben.
Diesen Gölä habe ich noch nie gesehen bzw gehört.


----------



## Kaethe (19. Juni 2002)

Ohh, ja Goela änder mal Dein Pic.  
Soll ich meins auch ändern? Hmm, also eigentlich find ich meins ganz gut!


----------



## goela (19. Juni 2002)

Ich will diesen Thread nicht OffTopic werden lassen....

@Bubi
Aber mein jetztiges Logo ist von der Qualität (Deppengrad) sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu toppen!! Arbeite aber daran!

@Kaethe
Ich hätte da zwei gute Gründe, warum Du Dein Logo ändern solltest!


----------



## Kaethe (19. Juni 2002)

2 Gründe gleich ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. Juni 2002)

@Kaethe: 
Das schwarz/weiße Bild war besser.

@Goela:
Noch die 2 Vorschläge und dann ist thread fertig.


----------

